# wrote a guitar instrumental waltz ... galatic jazz style



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

saved the chord arrangement from a long time ago , finally added stuff on top .... thanks for listening

Condito Hominum | Howard Figg


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

Kinda has that FZ 'Shut Up and Play Your Guitar' flavour to it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful!! Very impressive.

Congratulations!!

My first thought was Jeff Beck(ish). I'm not all that familiar with Frank Zappa's material


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

greco said:


> I'm not all that familiar with Frank Zappa's material


3 record box set. As the album title implies, all music, no vocals.
I don't want to detract from this thread, but when you have the chance, google the song '_Shut Up_ _'n_ _Play Yer Guitar Some More'.
_


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great!

I also listened to _Heaven Can't Wait_. Funky! Did I hear some Steely Dan in there (especially at the end. LOL.) Good vocal, is that you?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> _Shut Up_ _'n_ _Play Yer Guitar Some More_


Thanks @laristotle 

I enjoy @live4tone 's _Condito Hominum _much, much more.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Great!
> 
> I also listened to _Heaven Can't Wait_. Funky! Did I hear some Steely Dan in there (especially at the end. LOL.) Good vocal, is that you?



Thanks for your kind words , you are bang on re the Steely stylings of " Heaven can't Wait" ...it is a biographical dedication I wrote when Walter Becker passed ....that's my buddy singing... I wish it was me ...lol


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Wonderful!! Very impressive.
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> My first thought was Jeff Beck(ish). I'm not all that familiar with Frank Zappa's material


thanks man ! ... JB is a hero of mine


----------

